# White Oak Acorn Question



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have been doing some scouting in N. Ga.  I know the bears like the white oaks.  I have seen quite a few bear trees (old sign).  My question is when do you start to see acorns on the trees? Has anyone else been seeing any acorn production?

Thank you


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 2, 2012)

Depending on the conditions the white oak acorns in my area drop during September and October.  There is a huge variation in the amount of acorns and their quality from year to year and even from tree to tree.  Any particular tree will have a bumper crop of acorns about every three to five years.  

There does not seem to be any general rule for the acorn crop.  You just have to find a tree that is producing a good crop.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think I addressed your question.  You should be able to see acorns on the trees in June or July.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I have looked at a few white oaks and have not seen any, now I have found a couple of red oaks that are LOADED. But yeah you should be able to see them now, if there are any there.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Aug 2, 2012)

i work in chattanooga for the utility and look at trees all day. the chestnut oaks here have a good crop. have found very few white oaks producing good so far


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 2, 2012)

I found 2 spots where the wind is blowin acorns out of whiteoaks here in Floyd today.....


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for responding to my question. The few times I went scouting.  I did not see any acorns in the trees.  I am going again in a couple of weekends.

If the white oaks are not producing like last year, will the bears eat red oak acorns?  What are other peoples thoughts if the white oak acorn production is low?


----------



## craig barnett (Aug 3, 2012)

*N ga*

I WENT TO RICH MTN LAST WEEKEND AND FOUND SOME WHITE OAKS WITH ACORNS. ALREADY SEE SOME BEAR SIGN. YES THEY WILL EAT RED OAKS BUT KEEP LOOKING FOR WHITE OAKS AND YOU WILL HAVE A GOLD MINE. ALSO ITS EASY TO FIND THE ACORNS IN THE MTN, JUST LOOK FOR TREE LIMBS ON THE GROUND WHERE THE BEARS BREAK THEM OUT OF TREE.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 16, 2012)

craig barnett said:


> I WENT TO RICH MTN LAST WEEKEND AND FOUND SOME WHITE OAKS WITH ACORNS. ALREADY SEE SOME BEAR SIGN. YES THEY WILL EAT RED OAKS BUT KEEP LOOKING FOR WHITE OAKS AND YOU WILL HAVE A GOLD MINE. ALSO ITS EASY TO FIND THE ACORNS IN THE MTN, JUST LOOK FOR TREE LIMBS ON THE GROUND WHERE THE BEARS BREAK THEM OUT OF TREE.





AMEN to that. Those rich mtn bears will tear up a white oak !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 16, 2012)

Limbbaconeer said:


> Thanks for responding to my question. The few times I went scouting.  I did not see any acorns in the trees.  I am going again in a couple of weekends.
> 
> If the white oaks are not producing like last year, will the bears eat red oak acorns?  What are other peoples thoughts if the white oak acorn production is low?



Don't forget hickory nuts. Bears love 'em.


----------



## FMBear (Aug 16, 2012)

I scouted Rabun county tonight.  Didn't get as high up as I would have liked due to work, only 2200-2500 foot elevation.  The red oaks that were producing last year didn't have an acorn on them this year.  Didn't get to check any of the white oaks I'm familiar with, as they're above 3000 feet.


----------

